# ISFJ's for dummies: A manual



## BadassISTJ (Nov 10, 2013)

*Copied this from Curlyque (ISTJ's for dummies: A manual)*

Hey guys! I figured that we could put together a users manual for people so that people can use this information to better understand their ISFJ. I will ask some questions and hopefully you guys can answer. While everyone is an individual, maybe there will be some kind of pattern that can be used to for the manual.

1. How are you in relationships? 

2. How do you do in conversations?

3. What are your emotional needs?

4. What are your physical needs? (I.e, lots of freedom, etc)

5.How are you in social settings? 

6. How are you when you are upset?

7. How are you when sad/stressed?

8. What is your love language? 

9a. Do you like being alone?

9b. What do you do for fun?

10. What are your strengths/weaknesses? 

11. How to get on your good side?

12. What do you value the most?

13. What do you feel like is the biggest misconception of your type?

14. Bottom line about ISFJs?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

1. How are you in relationships? 
Generally quite loving, but I'll take out my anger on my SO sometimes. He's my most important person right now. I'm in it for the long haul. Only attracted to my SO. Rare for me to have doubts about the relationship.


2. How do you do in conversations?
Generally tend to let other people dominate as it saves me from having to be an interesting person. Often talk about the past when I do speak.


3. What are your emotional needs?
To be listened to and not have my perfectly valid emotions be invalidated by people who believe I am there for them to wipe their feet all over. I am not. I do need to be told that I am loved/receive compliments on something, or I become moody and anxious.


4. What are your physical needs? (I.e, lots of freedom, etc)
I don't like being touched by anyone apart from family and my SO. I don't like being overly affectionate in public either. 


5.How are you in social settings? 
Often take a backseat to friends. I rarely speak first. I am often looked to in decision making amongst friends, and can take charge when I need to. I'm often the team mother.


6. How are you when you are upset?
I get more mad than upset. I often get upset by being stepped on, so I'll generally be more confrontational/unpleasant.


7. How are you when sad/stressed?
I'll take it out on my SO in most cases. I'll retreat to him and seek love while raining down profanities.
...he understands. 
I turn most of my sadness into rage now. 


8. What is your love language? 
Non existent. I don't do "ur luf is lyk d wings of a duff". It's mostly reminding them how good it feels to be with them.


9a. Do you like being alone?
Every other day or so. It gets boring relatively quickly. 


9b. What do you do for fun?
Play video games I guess. Most often Elder Scrolls. Go on bike rides with my boyfriend. Go to the gym with him. Meet up with some other friends too.


10. What are your strengths/weaknesses? 
Strength is that I'm generally honest, and am also finding it easier to be able to stand up for myself and others. I won't bend to people who I know are evil.
Major weakness is that I've lost my empathy. I don't know when I lost it but at the moment it's near non existent. I've become extremely short minded and only able to see my own perspective, whereas empathy used to come easy. I'm... Unsure if it's something I want back. I will also not apologise if I believe I am right.


11. How to get on your good side?
Be honest with me. Don't just tell me what you think I want to hear. If I tell you to stop doing something you'd better damn well respect that.


12. What do you value the most?
My SO.


13. What do you feel like is the biggest misconception of your type?
That we're all nice doormats.


14. Bottom line about ISFJs?
Si is awesome.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

An ISFJ female that plays the elder scrolls?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

*Not entirely sure I am ISFJ, but definitely use the functions, and in a similar order!*

1. How are you in relationships? 

Immature, playful, make a lot of jokes, can find it difficult staying with one partner, like to show physical affection, quite unreliable with making plans, giving gifts.


2. How do you do in conversations?

Very polite, careful with my manners, adjust myself depending on who I'm speaking with, a little awkward (especially with strangers), often find ways to relate 

3. What are your emotional needs?

Friendship as part of a small group, attention when I'm speaking, ermmm...

4. What are your physical needs? (I.e, lots of freedom, etc)

Exercise

5.How are you in social settings? 

Usually closer to the side of the room, wait for other people to initiate conversation, self-conscious wondering whether I come across well to as many people as possible, takes a while for me to become comfortable 

6. How are you when you are upset?

I usually detach from the feeling and pretend I'm not bothered

7. How are you when sad/stressed?

Binge out on food, caffeine, alcohol, etc.

8. What is your love language? 

Physical affection instead of loving words

9a. Do you like being alone?

For the most part yes. Though I do like the feeling of a nice atmosphere with people I'm close to.

9b. What do you do for fun?

Sports!

10. What are your strengths/weaknesses? 

Strengths lie in awareness for the feelings of others when I'm speaking with them and competitiveness helps me to improve in sports, academics.

Weaknesses lie primarily in how I deal with conflict and when I'm around strong emotions. I have to get out of the room immediately because I can't stand the tension.

11. How to get on your good side?

Be genuine

12. What do you value the most?

See 11., and good, consistent morals.

Respect for another person's feelings, taking into account that some people are more sensitive than others

13. What do you feel like is the biggest misconception of your type?

I'm unaware of the stereotypes. 

Erm, when you first typed in 'ISFJ' you may have come across the label 'The Nurturer'. This obviously isn't the case for many ISFJs, and if you can't relate to the label, still be open-minded to the possibility of ISFJ.

14. Bottom line about ISFJs?

We are often very careful to be nice and polite to people who we speak to and making sure we come across as easy-going and friendly, that doesn't mean we're pushovers by any means.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

1. How are you in relationships? *I'm loving and protective. I can also be bossy at times. I'm also loyal,a one man kinda girl!*

2. How do you do in conversations? *If I don't know you, I'm shy and quiet, though warm. If I'm with friends, I'm quite talkative and funny.*

3. What are your emotional needs? *Routine, peace, order*, *acceptance *

4. What are your physical needs? (I.e, lots of freedom, etc) *freedom, encouragement, lack of conflict*

5.How are you in social settings? *See question 2. It sums everything up *

6. How are you when you are upset?* Snarky, impatient, and short.*

7. How are you when sad/stressed?* withdrawn, push people away*

8. What is your love language? *words of encouragement*

9a. Do you like being alone? *I do. I learned the hard way that it's a must for me. And, as a writer, it is vital! *

9b. What do you do for fun?* Write, photography, social media, hang with my dog, take walks in nature, shop*

10. What are your strengths/weaknesses? *I'm sincere and genuine. I hate fakes. I'm as real as you can get, I'm loyal, and funny. Dark side: **I can be a grumpy girl, I put things off, I'm overly sensitive, and I have a need for control*

11. How to get on your good side?* Respect me. Don't treat me like I'm stupid, and give me space.*

12. What do you value the most?* Family and close friends, my dog, and my job*

13. What do you feel like is the biggest misconception of your type? *That we're drones. Not so. We're quite fun loving! *

14. Bottom line about ISFJs?* We are much smarter then you think.*


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sman said:


> An ISFJ female that plays the elder scrolls?


Meet me behind the chapel at midnight. Oh, and NEVER contact me in public.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

Retsu said:


> Meet me behind the chapel at midnight. Oh, and NEVER contact me in public.


It's all over lawbreaker. Your spree is at an end!
oblivion is my favourite heh


----------

